# Saw another Arteon in the wild for the first time



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Driving around Cambridge MA today, I saw another Arteon on the road for the first time. It was Manganese grey just like mines, if that driver is reading this, nice choice of color and of course, nice choice in buying the Arteon.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> Driving around Cambridge MA today, I saw another Arteon on the road for the first time. It was Manganese grey just like mines, if that driver is reading this, nice choice of color and of course, nice choice in buying the Arteon.


I still have not seen another on the road in Denver. They're all sitting at the dealers with this stupid SUV craze.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The G Man said:


> Driving around Cambridge MA today, I saw another Arteon on the road for the first time. It was Manganese grey just like mines, if that driver is reading this, nice choice of color and of course, nice choice in buying the Arteon.



There are 2 in my neighborhood both white and SEL P R-lines, one has the 20" wheels and the other the 19's. I also saw a red one in downtown Kansas City, MO.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Still have yet to see one in the Philly/SEPA area at all. I kinda like being the only one.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I have yet to see a single one on the road.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I still have not seen another on the road in Denver. They're all sitting at the dealers with this stupid SUV craze.


People are missing out on such a great car, instead, they rather drive around in a jack up boxy station wagon. So much disadvantage to the SUV when compare to a hatch back, such as handling, ride, aerodynamics and lower center of gravity.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

I had to take a 3,000 mile road trip in the PNW to finally see one.

I live in Orlando.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

nothing here in Kansas either.

although my wife did take the Arteon up to Kansas City yesterday. so i was able to drive her Atlas and to be honest, i REALLY like the Atlas.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> nothing here in Kansas either.
> 
> although my wife did take the Arteon up to Kansas City yesterday. so i was able to drive her Atlas and to be honest, i REALLY like the Atlas.:laugh::laugh::laugh:





sdvolksGTi said:


> There are 2 in my neighborhood both white and SEL P R-lines, one has the 20" wheels and the other the 19's. I also saw a red one in downtown Kansas City, MO.


Is one of you in Kansas City KS, and the other in Kansas City MO? It's throwing me for a loop!


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Still haven't seen one on the road other than mine - and I'm in the area with the highest volume VW dealer in the US. There are VWs everywhere down here. Just no Arteons. Not that I'm complaining. I like having a unicorn.

On my first road trip up to Disney World last week - I found out just how unfamiliar the Arteon is. Every resort valet I pulled up to asked about the car, circled the car, people waiting for their cars or pulling up were looking at it, some asked what it was, quite a few were taking photos with their phones. Not just once or twice - but dozens of times. Often it ended up sitting in the valet area for long periods of time while other valets would check it out. At Animal Kingdom Lodge, I pulled up around noon, left at the valet, after chatting with them about 10 minutes about the car and color, then went into the hotel, had lunch, took a bus to Animal Kingdom park, spent the day there, caught a bus back at 7pm, to find my car still sitting at the valet stand, pulled over to the side. The valet said so many people kept walking around it and taking phone photos they decided to just leave it there rather than pull it over to the valet lot. Most cars kept up front at the valet are high-dollar vehicles where the driver tips to have their car kept in the 'exclusive' up-front area.

Now I know much has to do with the color, which stands out for sure - but also that it was on a car that was not familiar to almost anyone. The lines on the car look great in person, so it does attract attention anyway, and in the yellow it really stands out...but I still found it quite humorous and a little surprising just how many comments, photos, etc the car was getting. While I love having something unique, I'd say VW is a little stupid not advertising this car more heavily (other than an 'online' ad video that was linked here once, I've not seen a single Arteon ad online, on TV, or in print...so how they expect anyone to know the car exists, I truly don't know!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Is one of you in Kansas City KS, and the other in Kansas City MO? It's throwing me for a loop!


haha most likely. Kansas City is actually in both Kansas and Missouri.
i actually live in Wichita, KS (about 2.5 hours south of Kansas City) so we most likely will never run into each other.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

zackiedawg said:


> Still haven't seen one on the road other than mine - and I'm in the area with the highest volume VW dealer in the US. There are VWs everywhere down here. Just no Arteons. Not that I'm complaining. I like having a unicorn.
> 
> On my first road trip up to Disney World last week - I found out just how unfamiliar the Arteon is. Every resort valet I pulled up to asked about the car, circled the car, people waiting for their cars or pulling up were looking at it, some asked what it was, quite a few were taking photos with their phones. Not just once or twice - but dozens of times. Often it ended up sitting in the valet area for long periods of time while other valets would check it out. At Animal Kingdom Lodge, I pulled up around noon, left at the valet, after chatting with them about 10 minutes about the car and color, then went into the hotel, had lunch, took a bus to Animal Kingdom park, spent the day there, caught a bus back at 7pm, to find my car still sitting at the valet stand, pulled over to the side. The valet said so many people kept walking around it and taking phone photos they decided to just leave it there rather than pull it over to the valet lot. Most cars kept up front at the valet are high-dollar vehicles where the driver tips to have their car kept in the 'exclusive' up-front area.
> 
> Now I know much has to do with the color, which stands out for sure - but also that it was on a car that was not familiar to almost anyone. The lines on the car look great in person, so it does attract attention anyway, and in the yellow it really stands out...but I still found it quite humorous and a little surprising just how many comments, photos, etc the car was getting. While I love having something unique, I'd say VW is a little stupid not advertising this car more heavily (other than an 'online' ad video that was linked here once, I've not seen a single Arteon ad online, on TV, or in print...so how they expect anyone to know the car exists, I truly don't know!


Funny you say this, the yellow is what draws them to the car. They always roll down windows at stop lights, or like you said the valet/car wash attendants always say, oh the color stood out to me but what is it? 

I like the other colors, don't get me wrong.. but the yellow makes a huge difference on this car and I don't think I'd like it as much of it were a bland white like my first one.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

I’ve seen 2. One was a solid 6 months before they were available to purchase in the states. Maybe a Chattanooga employee got one early and drove it to Atlanta. Seeing tons of Atlases and Tiguans though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Funny you say this, the yellow is what draws them to the car. They always roll down windows at stop lights, or like you said the valet/car wash attendants always say, oh the color stood out to me but what is it?
> 
> I like the other colors, don't get me wrong.. but the yellow makes a huge difference on this car and I don't think I'd like it as much of it were a bland white like my first one.


So I saw a BMW X2 today in "Galvanic Gold", and I swear it is identical to kurkuma yellow. I wonder if the paint codes match


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> haha most likely. Kansas City is actually in both Kansas and Missouri.
> i actually live in Wichita, KS (about 2.5 hours south of Kansas City) so we most likely will never run into each other.


I work in Kansas City, MO at the state line, I'm just a minute away from both Kansas Cities. lol


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in Central MA and work in Boston and have yet to see one. I know Minuteman in Bedford has some on the lot still but Colonial in Westboro sold theirs so they’re around... but I’ve yet to see one. I can say though, I get many more looks, questions, and compliments than I did in my R. It’s kinda cool.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Mr Euro said:


> I had to take a 3,000 mile road trip in the PNW to finally see one.
> 
> I live in Orlando.


We just completed a 5000 mile round road trip to Portland OR and did not see one anywhere. Wonder how much longer VW will keep it here before replacing it with a 10 passenger SUV.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

quaudi said:


> We just completed a 5000 mile round road trip to Portland OR and did not see one anywhere. Wonder how much longer VW will keep it here before replacing it with a 10 passenger SUV.


Because every household needs a 12 passenger SUV and a 12 foot high 10 ton pick up truck. Of course aftermarket blinding headlights that is aim at sedan driver's eye level is a must.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

I saw three last week all tucked away in the back of the dealership gathering dust. Great way to promote a new flagship car.... sad. I had to walk past rows of Atlases and Tiguans passats etc.

Not seen one in the wild yet, here in San Diego.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So I saw a BMW X2 today in "Galvanic Gold", and I swear it is identical to kurkuma yellow. I wonder if the paint codes match


Well i looked up the paint codes and alas they are different!

Galvanic Gold: C1P

Kurkuma Yellow: LR1X/6T (sounds like an 80s car)


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

My neighborhood finally has another Arteon. Saw it during the school run.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

beaumisbro said:


> My neighborhood finally has another Arteon. Saw it during the school run.


damn, in your neighborhood even!
sure it wasnt an Accord? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> damn, in your neighborhood even!
> sure it wasnt an Accord? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


hehh, it was a White one, without the R-line package. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

I saw two on the roads in about 400 miles of traveling in NH and ME over the weekend, both black, such an uninspiring color.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw my first Arteon, driving home from work, on Friday.

From the rear/side mirrors, the DRL looks like the MK6 Jetta's refresh DRL. And the turn signal looks like my wife's MK7 Jetta.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Saw my first Arteon, driving home from work, on Friday.
> 
> From the rear/side mirrors, the DRL looks like the MK6 Jetta's refresh DRL. And the turn signal looks like my wife's MK7 Jetta.


You prob saw a base SE. The SEL and SEL p have much nicer DRLs which also highlight the main beam separately like a Tiguan. They also get the LED front signals whereas the SE gets the basic ones like a Jetta.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> You prob saw a base SE. The SEL and SEL p have much nicer DRLs which also highlight the main beam separately like a Tiguan. They also get the LED front signals whereas the SE gets the basic ones like a Jetta.


Glad to hear there are differences between the SE and other trims.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Glad to hear there are differences between the SE and other trims.


Yeah, and given the confusion, here is an outline of the differences as they are pretty substantially different imo:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Saw one for the first time in Denver. I beeped and waved and the guy looked at me like I had 10 heads as if he had no idea we were driving the same car. Says a lot about the demo buying it.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Yeah, and given the confusion, here is an outline of the differences as they are pretty substantially different imo:


Nice. Thanks for the guide. Test drove the SELP-R, but didn't take the time to see the lighting set up, plus it was a 90-degree sunny AF day.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Saw one for the first time in Denver. I beeped and waved and the guy looked at me like I had 10 heads as if he had no idea we were driving the same car. Says a lot about the demo buying it.


I did the same thing, the other guy thought I was crazy.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I did the same thing, the other guy thought I was crazy.


When I had my Corvette about 20 years ago, I use to wave to the other vette owners all the time. Now a days, people buy cars like it is an appliance, there is no ownership pride anymore. Most people just lease cars and see their cars as nothing special. The golden age of the open road and the car is almost over, the next generation will just let their self driving car take them to work and would not even know how many cylinders are in the car's engine.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I can only say that if you're driving an Arteon, and you come across me, I'll definitely return a flash of the lights and a wave or thumbs up. And if I see another on the road someday (still haven't), I'll definitely give it a try to see if the other owner returns the acknowledgement or just stares blankly wondering what I'm on about.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I used to love the Dub scene back in the day. Any other modded VW I would see always gave a nod or wave.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Yeah, and given the confusion, here is an outline of the differences as they are pretty substantially different imo:



Saw my second Arteon last week, and the owner is around my area, since I'd saw him/her driving it two days in a row. Booth days heading into work, and it was dark out. First day was from behind, and the tail lights looks pretty nice. Second day was from the front, and the headlight isn't bad.

So, it looks like the large DRL strip is lit and both projects were lit. However, the owner wasn't consistent with using their turn signal. I was trying to watch this in the rearview as the driver was turning onto another street. Driver used it at the last second, before the turn, but I'd thought the front signal looked like the SE version, since what I'd thought was a relatively large blob of light vs the narrow strip.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Saw my second Arteon last week, and the owner is around my area, since I'd saw him/her driving it two days in a row. Booth days heading into work, and it was dark out. First day was from behind, and the tail lights looks pretty nice. Second day was from the front, and the headlight isn't bad.
> 
> So, it looks like the large DRL strip is lit and both projects were lit. However, the owner wasn't consistent with using their turn signal. I was trying to watch this in the rearview as the driver was turning onto another street. Driver used it at the last second, before the turn, but I'd thought the front signal looked like the SE version, since what I'd thought was a relatively large blob of light vs the narrow strip.


The difference in the lights between SE and SEL/SEL-P is drastic imo. I have seen a few SEs in my area and they look blah in comparison; Like a jetta. I love looking at my LED front signals reflecting in people's bumpers; I have had some other models with OEM LED front signals (Grand Cherokee, Atlas, Cayenne, S90), but I like the Arteon's the best!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> The difference in the lights between SE and SEL/SEL-P is drastic imo. I have seen a few SEs in my area and they look blah in comparison; Like a jetta. I love looking at my LED front signals reflecting in people's bumpers; I have had some other models with OEM LED front signals (Grand Cherokee, Atlas, Cayenne, S90), but I like the Arteon's the best!


I do this too, and I try to get a glimpse of my rear amber turn signals in a trucks chrome grill.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw my first Arteon in the wild today, black with what I believe are the 20” Rosario wheels? You must have had a flat, you were pulled off the Pike near Natick/Route 30 MA with the MADOT service truck behind you. Stay safe, and I hope everything is okay with the car. Those LED front turn signals in my rear view mirror had me jealous! 

C


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Finally... another Arteon!*

Saw another Arteon last week in the wild. A silver one traveling northbound on the M5 in Worcestershire!, UK.

Nothing yet in San Diego!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I am assuming there are a lot more Arteons in Europe than in US, since the Europeans are not obsessed with lifted station wagons, I mean SUVs


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

I just bought one in San Diego at VW Kearny Mesa. I got the manganese grey SEL P R-line. Fantastic car and enjoy being unique with all this ****ty SUVs and Pick-ups on the street.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Pretty sure I saw one Sunday afternoon (Northampton MA, on Damon Rd from Coolidge bridge toward King St).
I was so excited that I would have turned around or at least yelped with joy, but alas I was prevented from doing so b/c of traffic and family (respectively).


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Another one in San Diego, yay! - I looked at Kearny Mesa selection - did you get a good deal? Cash or financing if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, I got a pretty good deal. I chose financing with a pretty good rate with VW credit. Was better than local credit unions.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

marco_gymnopoulo said:


> Yes, I got a pretty good deal. I chose financing with a pretty good rate with VW credit. Was better than local credit unions.


What was the discount off MSRP?
Congrats and welcome aboard :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jquest1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

ice4life said:


> The difference in the lights between SE and SEL/SEL-P is drastic imo. I have seen a few SEs in my area and they look blah in comparison; Like a jetta. I love looking at my LED front signals reflecting in people's bumpers; I have had some other models with OEM LED front signals (Grand Cherokee, Atlas, Cayenne, S90), but I like the Arteon's the best!


Yeah I have to agree that's one thing about my SE that I wish I could change. those LED turn signals are really sweet. If I could add two things to my SE 4motion it would be those turn signals and a sunroof. Everything else about my car is perfect for me at the price I paid (sale price was $33,300). What I mean is that I wouldn't have been wiling to spend another $6k to $10k to get the necessary packages to get the turn signals and sunroof, but if I could have paid for them individually as options on an SE I would have.

--JQ


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I'm still batting 0 on seeing another Arteon on the road. And still only 1 other Kurkuma Yellow vehicle of any type (one Atlas). Which is surprising considering the largest volume VW dealer in the US is located here, and I see several dozen VWs every day - and given the money in this area makes the Arteon even fully loaded a cheap car by comparison - I see more BMWs and MBs than Nissans or Fords in my home town.

On another completely different observation: I've been adding to the list of very cool cars spotted in my neighborhood. A blue Lamborghini Urus with a very modified exhaust has joined the neighborhood last month, and a white Lexus LFA stopped in front of my house yesterday morning to drop the kid off at the bus pickup spot.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Just saw a VW perhaps even more rare than the Arteon: Passat Wagon!
(Looked pristine too, despite how old it must be.)


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

I actually see a W8 Passat rolling around here every once in a while. Every time I visit family in WI I see a W8 Passat wagon.

As for Arteons, only one Ive seen was a pre-release one on the highway maybe like 1.5-2 years ago.


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

I got it 4500 Dollars cheaper. It had a few hundreds mileage on it which I didn't care about. I came already with tinted windows, bumperdillo etc.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I've now officially broken my streak - on the way home from work today! I came up behind a red Arteon - it looked like an SEL Premium R-line. I passed by, gave a wave, then it turned left and I was headed straight. First Arteon other than my own that I've ever seen on the road. Funny thing was, the guy in a BMW 3-series behind me seemed more interested, as he was looking at both cars, back and forth, and talking with his passenger, pointing at each of our cars.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

zackiedawg said:


> I've now officially broken my streak - on the way home from work today! I came up behind a red Arteon - it looked like an SEL Premium R-line. I passed by, gave a wave, then it turned left and I was headed straight. First Arteon other than my own that I've ever seen on the road. Funny thing was, the guy in a BMW 3-series behind me seemed more interested, as he was looking at both cars, back and forth, and talking with his passenger, pointing at each of our cars.


Nice! I havent seen any others in my area but one thing is they didn't sell as many but seems to be awesome that not everyone on the road has one especially when you have others on the road staring at the car, def makes you feel good!


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

Saw another Arteon on the road for the first time today. Couldn’t see what color it was because it was dark and I just noticed in the rearview as they were taking an exit off 495 near Chelmsford, MA. So glad I finally got to see another one.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

I never thought I would have anything to contribute to this thread but I finally do!

Spotted one in Charlotte yesterday morning. It was on the oncoming lane. We were both going relatively fast so I didn't even have a chance to wave. It was a silver Arteon and it was gone in a flash of a second so I can't even figure out the trim or any other details.

I remember thinking, "wow that looks good.. oh wait I'm driving one too!" lol


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't see another Arteon today, but a guy driving a 2009 CC saw me in the Autozone parking lot and came and said that mine was the first he's seen not a dealership.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I saw my first one ever "in the wild" yesterday in a Kroger parking lot, it was white


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

Saw my first Arteon on the road today, a white model in Richboro, PA. 

:wave:


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Well once you break the ice that first time, things begin to flow more easily. Took nearly 7 full months to spot my first Arteon on the road with the red one...but it only took another 17 days to see my next one. Just spotted a black Arteon turning left from the cross street I was on while I was waiting to turn. The driver was in the second turn lane and an SUV was between him and I, so I don't think the driver saw me. It looked like a non-premium, non-R-line model based on the wheels.


----------



## scknight (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


JettaVR6mk said:


> Saw my first Arteon on the road today, a white model in Richboro, PA.
> 
> :wave:


 sorry it wasn't cleaner.


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

scknight said:


> :wave: sorry it wasn't cleaner.


Ha! Same here


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I remembered I pulled out my phone and took a snap of the red Arteon that was my first sighting of another Arteon on the road - didn't get off much of a shot, but here it is, to prove another Arteon is out there on the roads of S Florida.

This was after I had passed him & waved, then he came up into the left turn lane to turn left
:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Spotted 










Sent from my car phone


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

zackiedawg said:


> I remembered I pulled out my phone and took a snap of the red Arteon that was my first sighting of another Arteon on the road - didn't get off much of a shot, but here it is, to prove another Arteon is out there on the roads of S Florida.
> 
> This was after I had passed him & waved, then he came up into the left turn lane to turn left


Not only two Arteons in the wild, but a Chili Red _and_ a Kurkuma Yellow side by side. How rare is that?


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Spotted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD, those wheels look familiar ... Interlagos? Had them on my CC.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ged22 said:


> SD, those wheels look familiar ... Interlagos? Had them on my CC.


Yep, Polished Interlagos from my 2012 Vr6 CC. I kept all 5


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Not an Arteon but I saw a Phaeton on the road today, the guy actually brake and gave me a thumbs up. I think this is only the 2nd or 3rd time I have seen a VW Phaeton on the road.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I was on my way to buying an SEL-P today and saw a white non-R-line on UMBC campus outside of Baltimore! I had my own 3 hours later (black)!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

eteather said:


> I was on my way to buying an SEL-P today and saw a white non-R-line on UMBC campus outside of Baltimore! I had my own 3 hours later (black)!


Congrats on your SEL-P, I think you made the right choice. The equipment list is pretty long got the SEL-P. dollar for dollar, probably one of the better packages out there.


----------



## AJHC-78 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have yet to see another one on the roads in Vancouver BC ...

I've heard that most of the drivers here are VW Dealership GMs.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a white one and a black one on either side of me, apparently we all go to the same carwash


Sent from my car phone


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I had a white one and a black one on either side of me, apparently we all go to the same carwash


LOL. Was it a touchless car wash by any chance?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

buffym said:


> LOL. Was it a touchless car wash by any chance?


No, it was a regular brush wash. I'm fully wrapped in PPF so no worries :thumbup:


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Saw first one other than my wifes! Parked outside an apartment building that I could see from the road. Was pretty surprised. I'm sure Ill see it all the time now.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Finally Saw my first Arteon, was a white sel premium on route 8 on William Flinn Highway, but think it had out of state license plate. Was turning to go to lowez and saw it at the red light guess when you arent trying to pay attention and out of no where it pops up and wow finally another one.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Arteon #3 for me, spotted this morning. White model - couldn't tell what trim as it was sitting in a left turn lane on 10th ave, ready to turn north on Military Trail while I was turning off Military trail ONTO 10th ave, headed the opposite direction. Driver was looking intently as I drove by. Didn't have the 20" or 19" rims, so I think it was a mid or base trim, but not sure. I've now seen a red, black, and white, plus my own yellow - representing the northern Broward County area of S. Florida.


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

Saw my first Arteon besides my own one in San Diego. It's a white one but couldn't see which trim. Looked very nice. I think it even is located in my hood.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I saw a black one close to home on the Maryland/Delaware border...same color as mine....passed me so quickly from the oncoming lane I barely had time to flash my lights and couldn't determine what trim....


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

marco_gymnopoulo said:


> Saw my first Arteon besides my own one in San Diego. It's a white one but couldn't see which trim. Looked very nice. I think it even is located in my hood.


Hey Marco, I got a white one and have been driving around a little bit lately. Where did you spot one?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Hey Marco, I got a white one and have been driving around a little bit lately. Where did you spot one?


Hi guys we should have a short meet up one of these days - not seen another Arteon in San Diego. My wife has a blue SE and I got a yellow SELP


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

In Denver, I still have only seen one other Arteon one time. And that was about 8 months ago. It was a black SEL R-Line (which they built a ton of in this color/trim). 

All the dealers are pretty much sold out of the 2019s here so surprised I haven't seen more. Maybe they went out of state.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Hi guys we should have a short meet up one of these days - not seen another Arteon in San Diego. My wife has a blue SE and I got a yellow SELP


That would be cool. I live out in Alpine but i'll drive down the hill if its sunny out. lol Mine doesn’t see rain!


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

Meanrick69 said:


> Hey Marco, I got a white one and have been driving around a little bit lately. Where did you spot one?


Hey it was in the Hillcrest/Bankers Hill area. One day it was parked I think on 4th Ave and then it drove another day next to me.


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

SDArteon said:


> Hi guys we should have a short meet up one of these days - not seen another Arteon in San Diego. My wife has a blue SE and I got a yellow SELP


That would be fun. I have a manganese grey SELP.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope wasn’t me, Im usually around the Santee El Cajon area unfortunately. We moved to Alpine from burbs of Chicago & i miss it.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I tailed, then passed, a black Arteon headed west on 10th Avenue towards Sawgrass Expressway on my way to work this morning - seemed to be driving fairly quickly trying to get through traffic - but made a poor decision to hit the left of 3 lanes at a stoplight which had very slow moving traffic on the green - I had passed him and got in the far right lane which by personal experience is usually the best one as the entrance to the expressway is about 1 mile off and only the left two lanes, so most people merge over long before, leaving the right lane completely open to pass dozens of cars and merge in before the expressway - I never saw him again as he was hopelessly lost back in traffic.

I can't guarantee this was Arteon #4 spotted for me, as it could have been black Arteon #2 again...but it was the 4th time I've seen an Arteon on the road...so that counts for something.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve seen ONE Arteon in the wild. It was about two weeks prior to when I purchased mine. It was a black R Line with the black 20s, at the local Walmart an exit down. Definitely got my attention, as I didn’t even know they existed, and I couldn’t get over how good it looked. A couple weeks later, and there’s one online that I couldn’t pass up. Sad part is, I haven’t seen a single one since. They definitely turn heads since they’re so uncommon. I bought a 19 (new on the lot) SE w/4Motion and the aluminum milled 19s. I’d love to see another one in GA haha


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Saw a CC today (fooled me at first from a distance!), which reminds me, back on Friday afternoon, June 26, saw only my second Arteon -- black (or perhaps Manganese gray), heading east on Calving Coolidge bridge from Northampton to Hadley, while I was driving in the opposite direction (or more precisely, stuck in motionless construction-induced traffic). 
Might very well be the same Arteon I saw previously, since same neighborhood and same color.

Also saw a Buick Regal Sportback the other day, pretty much the closest thing to our Arteon ... except of course for the A7, one of which I briefly parked next to the other week, so hot!


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I've either spotted Arteon #5 this morning, or a confirmed #4 (still not sure if the two black Arteons I've seen were different ones)...this time at least I can verify it was a different one because it was a different color than any of the others I've seen to date - Urano grey. Headed eastbound on 10th avenue towards Military Trail around 8:20am.

That makes a red, white, black (possibly two black), and grey Arteon spotted in just over a year since I bought mine. 5 total Arteon sightings.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Yeah, and given the confusion, here is an outline of the differences as they are pretty substantially different imo:


I will say this is the one thing that irks me the most about this car, and the different trims. I never noticed it until after I bought the car, and at first, I thought only the Euro's got it, and I realized it was just one trim higher. I've debated how difficult it would be to do a simple swap out. Maybe worth it, maybe not. Gotta appreciate what you have.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Arteon said:


> I will say this is the one thing that irks me the most about this car, and the different trims. I never noticed it until after I bought the car, and at first, I thought only the Euro's got it, and I realized it was just one trim higher. I've debated how difficult it would be to do a simple swap out. Maybe worth it, maybe not. Gotta appreciate what you have.


Those inner led headlights really lights up the road well and more evenly. Well worth the step up to sel trim.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

The G Man said:


> Those inner led headlights really lights up the road well and more evenly. Well worth the step up to sel trim.


Im not sure the sel trim has the rain button but I love using that especially on the highway def lights up everything and I love driving at night!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> The G Man said:
> 
> 
> > Those inner led headlights really lights up the road well and more evenly. Well worth the step up to sel trim.
> ...


Yeah but it disables the AFS system when you turn on the weather light function so it's kind of a win some lose some situation.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Finally!
While driving through Wellfleet this afternoon...
Me, I may have to pull into this gas station.
Family, Why?
Me, You'll see.
Pull up behind car, ask young guy pumping gas, How do you like your Arteon?
I'll have to ask my Dad.... Dad, some guy has a question about your car?
Dad emerges. The look on his face when he saw my Arteon was precious, especially since turns out he had never seen another one in the wild.
We had so much fun talking, that even my family enjoyed our mutual enthusiasm!


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm a car watcher and VW watcher especially, finally saw my first Arteon last week. It overtook me and passed me in the #1 lane westbound interstate in south KC. Black 4-Motion could not tell the trim line, driven by a middle aged female I doubt was clever enough to buy an Arteon. Husbands car maybe? Maybe not, it was pretty dirty.

Anyway I was excited first one I've seen save one at a dealer.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

KCJeep said:


> I'm a car watcher and VW watcher especially, finally saw my first Arteon last week. It overtook me and passed me in the #1 lane westbound interstate in south KC. Black 4-Motion could not tell the trim line, driven by a middle aged female I doubt was clever enough to buy an Arteon. Husbands car maybe? Maybe not, it was pretty dirty.
> 
> Anyway I was excited first one I've seen save one at a dealer.



It wasn't me, but I do travel though KC almost everday


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Since I got it a year ago, I have only seen one other Arteon, and that was about a week after I took delivery. I don’t know where they are, but they’re certainly not in Denver.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Since I got it a year ago, I have only seen one other Arteon, and that was about a week after I took delivery. I don’t know where they are, but they’re certainly not in Denver.


I had to wait two months, and travel to another state before I saw my first one (Pyrite Silver R Line) going the other way. I live near two of the largest VW dealers within about 30 minutes of both. I see VW's _everywhere_. Atlas'? Check. Jetta's? Check. GTI's?! Check. Arteon's? What are those? 

Stay strong, my fellow Arteon Brother.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks like Americans will not be buying too many Arteon, about 4000 a year, which is great because I don't want my car all over the road.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

I have only seen 2, a white one recently with really dark tint on it and a black one downtown.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve been looking for Arteons on the road ever since my first test drive in June 2019, more than 14 months ago. I *finally* saw my first one in the wild on Tuesday morning!

I was driving on I-271 through the Cuyahoga Valley National Park on my way to work. It’s 2 lanes in each direction with lots of hills and curves, and from about a half mile away I saw a white Arteon in the right lane. I was able to pass her because she was stuck behind a truck going uphill, but she pulled out into the left lane behind me and we were doing about 82-85 together for the next couple miles. She kept pace with me pretty well...maybe because I was her first Arteon sighting too??? Finally I exited onto I-77 and she kept going straight.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

michaelj05 said:


> I’ve been looking for Arteons on the road ever since my first test drive in June 2019, more than 14 months ago. I *finally* saw my first one in the wild on Tuesday morning!
> 
> I was driving on I-271 through the Cuyahoga Valley National Park on my way to work. It’s 2 lanes in each direction with lots of hills and curves, and from about a half mile away I saw a white Arteon in the right lane. I was able to pass her because she was stuck behind a truck going uphill, but she pulled out into the left lane behind me and we were doing about 82-85 together for the next couple miles. She kept pace with me pretty well...maybe because I was her first Arteon sighting too??? Finally I exited onto I-77 and she kept going straight.


Two Arteons, intertwined by fate of chance in the universe to become sypmatico, traversing the same roads in unison, RPM's harmonized in uphill dash before the inevitable departure. A wave of understanding, a nod of acceptance. Till next time.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Arteon said:


> Two Arteons, intertwined by fate of chance in the universe to become sypmatico, traversing the same roads in unison, RPM's harmonized in uphill dash before the inevitable departure. A wave of understanding, a nod of acceptance. Till next time.


:laugh::laugh::heart:


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

beaumisbro said:


> :laugh::laugh::heart:


It felt...right.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

KCJeep said:


> ...driven by a middle aged female I doubt was clever enough to buy an Arteon. Husbands car maybe? Maybe not, it was pretty dirty.


Wow....just wow :facepalm:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Toyin said:


> Wow....just wow :facepalm:


I second that, are we still living in the 50s?


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Arteon #6 for me this weekend. Another in black, though this one was clearly a base model, so it was distinguishable from the other black Arteons I spotted both with higher trim. Older couple in their 70s driving it into the Polo Club in Boca Raton.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Finally!*

I finally saw my first Arteon in the wild. It was in a parking lot so I got to take a close look at it, but I would have preferred to see it driving. That's sightings of: Arteon 1, Phaeton 6. Arteon has a long way to go to catch up - will it make it?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

so I just spent 5 days driving around Germany for business. Rental car company gave me a Mercedes S Class which was crazy loaded with heads up display etc.... was able to drive comfortably on the autobahn at 200 km/hr....the whole time I was wishing I was in my Arteon. The S class drove well, but is super ugly ....especially the interior. Anyway, I saw 3 Arteons.....all were black (like mine) and one was towing a Trailer!!!! Compared to all the Audis on the road they look good...saw the active rear turn signals and was jealous.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Since I got it a year ago, I have only seen one other Arteon, and that was about a week after I took delivery. I don’t know where they are, but they’re certainly not in Denver.


Saw a second one this week. It was an early black selp rline with the 19s and it was an older gentleman dressed in a suit. I could not get his attention even when I pulled in front of him. He probably didn't even notice mine. And it's glaring yellow!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Saw my third one today. I was heading north on 85 around Columbus GA, and saw a white R Line with black rims headed south.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

About the get a hair cut and saw one drive past










Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I saw a white Arteon on Great Plain Ave in Wellesley, MA last Saturday. I was running my Boston virtual marathon so couldn't see the model. I did give him the thumbs up though.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Still at 0 for me.

Drove yesterday from Charlotte to Cincinnati - zilch.

No-one knows what the car is. Labor day weekend we purchased a Kia Forte appliance, while exiting the lot guy motions me to roll down the window, I oblige, "What kind of car is this?". Someone in the building was curious.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I saw my second Arteon over the weekend on the Mass Turnpike, it was a blue one. Saw him coming up from behind me, the Arteon sure look good from the front, but I think the rear of the car need a bit more design attention.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

S1ack said:


> Still at 0 for me.
> 
> Drove yesterday from Charlotte to Cincinnati - zilch.
> 
> No-one knows what the car is. Labor day weekend we purchased a Kia Forte appliance, while exiting the lot guy motions me to roll down the window, I oblige, "What kind of car is this?". Someone in the building was curious.


Are you in the Charlotte area? What color is your Arteon? I passed a silver Arteon on Tyvola Rd once, which was the only one I ever saw in the wild.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

buffym said:


> Are you in the Charlotte area? What color is your Arteon? I passed a silver Arteon on Tyvola Rd once, which was the only one I ever saw in the wild.


Yes Charlotte.
Yes Pyrite Silver.

Don't recall any of my drivers needing to be on Tyvola.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Found a white SEL at the local target over Christmas break. Also, someone directly on my area has a black one, but I keep passing them going the opposite way


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I actually saw a black Arteon a few days ago. I was in the turd. So, sorry forum dudes/dudettes, I was not inspired to poetry.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I see more CC than Arteons here in the northeast.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Arteon Wayne said:


> View attachment 60196
> 
> Found a white SEL at the local target over Christmas break. Also, someone directly on my area has a black one, but I keep passing them going the opposite way



This happens to me in my area every once in a while ugggh I keep seeing a white one but its always going the opposite way.....


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

It is vexing the moment of jubilation you feel when you see one, but then the sadness as you realize you can't share camaraderie in person.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

While getting coffee this AM.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Toyin said:


> While getting coffee this AM.


Nice!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Saw our doppelganger on a late commute home. Pyrite Silver.
Alas, I was in the Golf and it was dark so no v sign (like they would notice).
One can hope. That's #2.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Saw another, Black, South Tryon Harris Teeter parking lot.

That's it, I gotta sell, need something more obscure, I can't be seeing myself with every coming and going.


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

North Ft Worth TX suburbs; Since they came out, maybe 4-5 in the wild. 3ish not including Vw specific meets. However, the day after I purchased mine I’m like 2 subdivisions over and not only see one, but a Kirkuma yellow one at that! The real unicorn joint! Anywho, aside from being a dub guy, enjoy the stares at traffic lights for taking the road less traveled. Especially so in the land of Murican muscle and pickups.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The Arteon being a road less travel is a good description. Sounds like you guys have more Arteons in the south than we do in the northeast, I have only seen 2 and they were the same color, might be the same car.


----------



## 145tech (Nov 8, 2020)

Still haven’t seen one other than mine in the Indianapolis/ Central IN area. I may have to pull over and catch my breath if I do! Bought at Falcone VW, Indianapolis. Love the forums!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

I think I'm the only soul in middle Georgia crusading around in one... I haven't seen anyone else putting around every since last year...


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

dragonfli_x said:


> I think I'm the only soul in middle Georgia crusading around in one... I haven't seen anyone else putting around every since last year...


 Come on up to NE GA and we can change that! Haha seriously, I’m in Braselton if you want to meet. Just went to C&O last weekend


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Come on up to NE GA and we can change that! Haha seriously, I’m in Braselton if you want to meet. Just went to C&O last weekend


Nice! If I ever get that far up north, I'll give y'all a heads up... but I'm going to stay stock for a really long time I'd imagine...


----------



## Cl3vrUs3rN4me (Jan 27, 2021)

Saw one twice now on my way to work. MY2021 (could only tell due to the lights, it was 4:45AM) driving down rt18 in Weymouth, MA.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally saw another one. It’s been quite some time. Headed south on 589 outside of Tampa, and a white SE headed north.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Why does this thread make me think of UFO's? I've never seem another in the wild therefore they don't exist. Ha!

As a matter of fact, when I registered my 21 with my local DMV, the state didn't even have it listed in their database. I guess no one has tried to register one yet.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Copbait said:


> Why does this thread make me think of UFO's? I've never seem another in the wild therefore they don't exist. Ha!
> 
> As a matter of fact, when I registered my 21 with my local DMV, the state didn't even have it listed in their database. I guess no one has tried to register one yet.


yup, same here. 
DMV had no records for the state when i registered 2 years ago. but in this time i still have yet to see another one in the wild...


----------



## dvashawn (Jun 13, 2015)

Saw my first on the morning commute going the opposite way on 99W. Only way I noticed it in the low morning light was the front light bar. Not sure I’m a fan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

About a month ago, I saw two in a consecutive two-day period--both pyrite silver. The first one I saw, I was a passenger in my brother's '20 Passat. The second one I saw, I was stopped at an intersection in the left westbound lane, and the other one was stopped at the left eastbound lane; eventually, the owner in the second one saw me, and had a shocked "WTF" face. The light quickly turned green.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I saw one, I saw one! Only the second one I've ever seen and I am a car watcher. It was a white one south of Kansas City on 58 Hwy. Here's the catch, instead of "Arteon" on the back it had similar to OEM lettering that spelled out "Deception".

I presume it was over diesel gate but that seem odd since diesel gate was old news before the Arteon arrived here. Very unique car anyway, is that anyone here? That was me rubbernecking in the Passat you went by!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Not me, weird the deception thing, but to each his won. I never see Arteons here. Saw. Black one, stock, older couple (older than me and I’m 55) in s Kc, Kansas side, about 2 years ago. Weird


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

KCJeep said:


> I saw one, I saw one! Only the second one I've ever seen and I am a car watcher. It was a white one south of Kansas City on 58 Hwy. Here's the catch, instead of "Arteon" on the back it had similar to OEM lettering that spelled out "Deception".
> 
> I presume it was over diesel gate but that seem odd since diesel gate was old news before the Arteon arrived here. Very unique car anyway, is that anyone here? That was me rubbernecking in the Passat you went by!


Are you sure it wasn’t “Decepticon”? Maybe they’re a Transformers fan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t “Decepticon”? Maybe they’re a Transformers fan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it was, but it maybe could have been. That might make more sense? I'll be watching for the car again for sure.

The only other thing I could think of if it was "Deception" was maybe it was super tuned and really fast or something. I dunno.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m near a larger VW dealer here in North GA, so one crops up about once every three months or so. But for some reason, I just got back from West Coast Florida, and I saw more CCs in a week than I have since they came out. What the hell is up with that?!


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Today was my best sighting yet!
Well, okay, only my second sighting. Or rather, in-person meeting with owner of an Arteon I've seen a few times around here but never in a situation where I could meet up with the driver.
(Previous encounter was seeing one refueling while we were on a family trip to Cape Cod. Pulled into the gas station and had a great chat with the owner. Even my wife and daughter didn't get upset with that detour, as they could see the mutual joy between me and the other owner.)
This time I was biking back from a family beach outing. Saw the Arteon parked in a driveway of a random nearby house. Figured this was risky since I was on my bike and would have to approach the house, but worth the risk!
Immediately upon my introduction as a fellow Arteon owner the young woman was really friendly. We had a really fun and really long conversation. Although most of it was about elementary school, as she teaches 5th grade and our daughter just finished 5th grade. But nice to be 2 for 2 so far on randomly approaching fellow Arteon owners.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Today was my best sighting yet!
> Well, okay, only my second sighting. Or rather, in-person meeting with owner of an Arteon I've seen a few times around here but never in a situation where I could meet up with the driver.
> (Previous encounter was seeing one refueling while we were on a family trip to Cape Cod. Pulled into the gas station and had a great chat with the owner. Even my wife and daughter didn't get upset with that detour, as they could see the mutual joy between me and the other owner.)
> This time I was biking back from a family beach outing. Saw the Arteon parked in a driveway of a random nearby house. Figured this was risky since I was on my bike and would have to approach the house, but worth the risk!
> Immediately upon my introduction as a fellow Arteon owner the young woman was really friendly. We had a really fun and really long conversation. Although most of it was about elementary school, as she teaches 5th grade and our daughter just finished 5th grade. But nice to be 2 for 2 so far on randomly approaching fellow Arteon owners.


I am in MA as well, so far I have only seen one other black Arteon in Cambridge, these Arteons are a rare birds around here in the Northeast where everyone drives a SUV. As much as I like my Arteon, I am not sure how I would feel if some guy ring my door bell and wants to talk to me about my car in my driveway but it turned out good for you and thats all that matters.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

^ Yep, I hesitated on this one for sure! But after ringing the door bell, I stepped way back from the door, removed my sunglasses, and started off with an apology.
(BTW, re Cambridge, I used to live on 9-B Russell Street, although we moved to Amherst in 2006.)


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Spotted another white Arteon in Deerfield on 10th Avenue and Powerline, just before the Sawgrass Expressway entrance. Looked like SEL Premium, pre-facelift model. It was stuck in a slower traffic lane and I was moving along well, so didn't get a chance to signal or wave.


----------



## mbruegel (Jul 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Still have yet to see one in the Philly/SEPA area at all.


I've got one, Atlantic Blue (West Chester area) -- keep looking

There was also 1 new and 1 used at area dealers (both silver)... but neither of those are confirmed to be "in the wild"


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

mbruegel said:


> I've got one, Atlantic Blue (West Chester area) -- keep looking
> 
> There was also 1 new and 1 used at area dealers (both silver)... but neither of those are confirmed to be "in the wild"


Yeah, I've seen a couple now. Talked to one lady at a Redners who pulled in behind me about our cars. Was at John's Roast Pork in South Philly and saw a white one there as well.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

i'm suddenly craving a cheese steak samich....mmm....

Ok so I've never seen another on the streets and just so I'm prepared when I do, should I give them the V sign with my fingers or maybe an inverted V sign as in the shape of an A?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

On my way to work this morning, saw a black or manganese gray Arteon in the Cambridge Belmont MA area. The other drivers must have been another enthusiast as we both flash lights and wave. If the driver is on this board, would love to know who you are.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I saw a manganese gray in Industry City in Brooklyn, had temp tags on (i think).


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

pulled up on my first one in the wild the other day, me and the guy actually rolled down the windows and stopped to chat in the middle of the road. first sighting for both of us. we were both hyped.

told him I just traded my GTI in for it, and he was like "MY OTHER CAR IS A GTI"

basically friends for life.. but I had to drive off. surely we will meet again.

His was dark brown or something. very unique looking.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Thats funny, I also owned a GTI, 2008 MKV. I didnt even care about it being high maintenance. Regretted selling it and then jumped into another VW when the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm also in Philly. There is a white tinted one that drives by my house when I'm walking with my son. Once I start driving to work on 95 more often maybe I'll get a spot lol.


M Diddy said:


> Yeah, I've seen a couple now. Talked to one lady at a Redners who pulled in behind me about our cars. Was at John's Roast Pork in South Philly and saw a white one there as well.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ghoztrider said:


> I'm also in Philly. There is a white tinted one that drives by my house when I'm walking with my son. Once I start driving to work on 95 more often maybe I'll get a spot lol.


The one I saw was white too. Was a 21 at well. Might be the same guy.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Success! Spotted now my third, I can't hardly believe it since the first two were so far apart (years). It was a Chili Red 2019 model with chrome blacked out at 435 and State Line. Tried to give the driver a wave but he was not looking my way.

Also saw my very first years ago at the same spot (black one) there is a VW dealer at that exit maybe I am catching them going in for service. Although that dealer has not stocked any Arteons for the last year or two. They only got three 2019s and had a hard time getting them off the lot.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Saw my first one last night. Kansas city area. Headed south on K7 while I was headed north. Black with tinted windows and dark wheels. Was that anyone here? @sdvolksGTi was that you perhaps? Cross that off the bucket list....


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Saw a black one on Sunday and gray one this morning! Ive seen, I think the same black one, only 2 other times since launch.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I have only seen 1 Arteon so far on the road, probably saw about 10 VW CC so far. Are there that many more CC than Arteon on the road?


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

The G Man said:


> I have only seen 1 Arteon so far on the road, probably saw about 10 VW CC so far. Are there that many more CC than Arteon on the road?


That's only almost exactly the actual ratio of U.S. cumulative sales for Arteon:CC!
(CC = 88,197 with probably only a trivial % junked by now, and Arteon is just barely over 9k so far.)

I have seen only two (and had really fun conversations with both owners), while I might very well have seen 20 CC over the last two years.

These past two weeks on a family trip to Boulder I had high hopes for a sighting (perhaps even "Ice for Life"), but alas just kept getting teased by a CC parked on a nearby street.

(Also had the usual false alerts from a distance with the A7 ... one of which turned out to be not just an A7 or an S7 but instead an RS7, yowzers! Yet when the speed limit went up from something like 60 or 65 to 75 and the traffic cleared out, the RS7 kept going around 60, which meant I got to pass an RS7 by a ~20mph differential in a CX-5 rental ... which actually is a pretty nice mass-market compact SUV, but those extended 75mph highways with zero speed traps on our excursions to Laramie and Colorado Springs had me yearning for my Arteon!)


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, only that many CC sold. Must have sold tons around here because I still see a bunch. If I was to guess at least one every week or 2. My wife actually has parked her Arteon next to 2 different ones.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I’ve seen about 12 different ones in the last 18 months in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## Fringer (May 17, 2021)

I'm In San Antonio also, and I've only actually seen one other Arteon. I've had mine about 3 months.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

I think the same black one I saw the other day. There was one in the costco partking lot and I would assume it was the same one I drove next too when leaving. Wife tried to wave but people weren't looking.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Had a nice run yesterday morning on the way to work with a black pre-21 model (no LED strip across the grille)...definitely not the same driver I've seen in the other black Arteons I've seen. Headed up to the Sawgrass Expressway entrance, I like to get away from stoplights quick to clear traffic, and after I pulled away, the other Arteon was one car behind and stepped around to follow me. Not 'racing' but just pacing - as I moved along at a nice clip on the expressway, he followed for a bit, occasionally moving ahead in another lane, then getting caught up in some slower traffic and me moving ahead again. We got off the same exit, with him a car length behind and a Lexus IS who decided to join our pace for a bit slotted in between us. The other Arteon got lost back in the traffic a bit once on the regular roads - the Lexus fell off a few miles later after picking a bad lane in rush hour traffic. Nice to not only see another Arteon again, but have a driver who liked to keep a good pace.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Saw a ‘21 RLine at KCI airport in garage B. On Tuesday. White. Was in a hurry trying to find a spot myself. Was it anyone on here


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Im seeing quite a few this past month. Saw 1 on the BQE, then one more in Park Slope, and then one more by EWR with PA plates.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve seen more over this past summer, so it seems sales may be picking up.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

I see at least 1 a week now, almost every day I drive. Nice to see more good looking cars on the road


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Still rare by me. Even at the stealer-ship, not one on the lot/showroom. Hell, I haven’t even seen one at any car shows… and your liable to see everything at C&C.

I still get a lot of stares, confused looks and the occasional compliment. I posted earlier I’ve seen like 5 or 6 since they came out. Though, in the last 10 months I’ve noticed 3 of those sighting are likely owners living in my general vicinity; a navy blue 19, a black 20 and a red 21. May be I’ll see one of them once a month if that. Though last week I saw 2 of them on the same day. 

Otherwise I’ve only seen one with mods, besides mine…. If a drop and spacers is modded


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

I saw two yesterday--silver one going up the opposite direction, and a white '21 with light bar near the airport.

Previous weekend, I saw one at an aircooled VW show, but the local dealer brought it along with a Tiguan and Passat.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Saw a white one pre facelift on NJ Turnpike north around exit 9. That’s the first one I’ve seen on the road


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Arteon Wayne said:


> I’ve seen more over this past summer, so it seems sales may be picking up.


Well with the chip shortage and slim pickings for other cars, it's the only option (left) on the VW lots now


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well with the chip shortage and slim pickings for other cars, it's the only option (left) on the VW lots now


The VW dealers in the northeast have very few new Arteon left on the lot, not that they had many to be begin with. There are more used Arteon than new on the market and Slightly used Arteons are selling at A premium.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Today I’m putting out the trash and recycling items. AT&T is in the neighborhood putting down fibre optic cable. There a four technicians in front of my house. As I am bringing my items to the curb one of them asks if that is an Arteon in my garage. All four comment on how sharp looking the car is. I invite them into my garage to have a look. They were all impressed with the looks and features of the Arteon.😀


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

It amazes me that these aren't selling based on looks. It does NOT amaze me that they aren't selling well given the market push for S/CUV's. They axed the CC because of declining sales...not sure what they thought was going to happen with the Arteon.

Its a shame, too, and on both accounts, because these are going to be head-turners for years to come. I think the design is going to age very well. Bold enough to stand out, sedate enough to endure. I still drool over Phaetons/D2 A8s and think these will fall into a similar category eventually. Then again, maybe I just have bad taste??

I've seen four Arteons in the wild to date, and that's sad. The roadways would be much prettier if there were more of them on it. 😁


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

mellofello9 said:


> I've seen four Arteons in the wild to date, and that's sad. The roadways would be much prettier if there were more of them on it. 😁


Instead, the road is full of big box on 4 wheels like Cadillac escalade or Chevy Tahoe's.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

The G Man said:


> Instead, the road is full of big box on 4 wheels like Cadillac escalade or Chevy Tahoe's.


While the rest of us stick-n-move to avoid being crushed by those 'not being used as intended' road-going leviathans. I've a particular disdain for them given I'm a HUGE fan of wagons and blame 'utes for their decline. This is likely inaccurate, but SUVs still work as a great scape-goat.

Nice thing is, they disappear in the rear-view at the first sign of a curve. 🍻


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Funny thing for me is that I'm currently a fan of large hatchbacks and wagons, and have been buying them for the past 18 years...but going WAY back, I was actually into SUVs. At the time, SUVs weren't really a thing yet - there were only a few, and all were truck-based, real UTILITY and off-road capable vehicles. I was graduating college and moving out west and off roading was going to be something I did a lot - so that's what I wanted - and it was nice that I would be driving something that didn't look like many other things on the road (cars vastly outnumbered SUVs). My 1990 Mitsubishi Montero LS stood out, and I'd only occasionally see Cherokees, 4Runners, Troopers, Pathfinders, Jimmys, or Bronco IIs on the road. Of course, not long after, the Ford Explorer came out, the RAV4 followed, and tons of car-based 'SUV's started to take over. After two Monteros, I ended up buying two sedans, before really becoming addicted to wagons/hatches. The less popular things are on the road, the more I tend to like them and want them...it shouldn't be the case, but I know if I started seeing Arteons and Stingers at every stoplight, I'd start looking for something else to stand out from the masses a bit.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

zackiedawg said:


> Funny thing for me is that I'm currently a fan of large hatchbacks and wagons, and have been buying them for the past 18 years...but going WAY back, I was actually into SUVs. At the time, SUVs weren't really a thing yet - there were only a few, and all were truck-based, real UTILITY and off-road capable vehicles. I was graduating college and moving out west and off roading was going to be something I did a lot - so that's what I wanted - and it was nice that I would be driving something that didn't look like many other things on the road (cars vastly outnumbered SUVs). My 1990 Mitsubishi Montero LS stood out, and I'd only occasionally see Cherokees, 4Runners, Troopers, Pathfinders, Jimmys, or Bronco IIs on the road. Of course, not long after, the Ford Explorer came out, the RAV4 followed, and tons of car-based 'SUV's started to take over. After two Monteros, I ended up buying two sedans, before really becoming addicted to wagons/hatches. The less popular things are on the road, the more I tend to like them and want them...it shouldn't be the case, but I know if I started seeing Arteons and Stingers at every stoplight, I'd start looking for something else to stand out from the masses a bit.


I'm all for functional off-road vehicles that spend at least SOME of their time in what I would consider their "natural habitat." I think it was back in the late 90's that I saw a statistic around the percentage of "SUV's" that were ever actually used as off-road vehicles (you know, the principle they were founded on) and it was something abysmal like 3%. I'm sure that number has gotten worse, which is especially aggravating given their proliferation.

I make sure the Touareg goes off-roading multiple times per year -AND- it's the 'farm truck' for dealing with the horse. This is the only way I can get past the flood of hypocrisy that courses through me every time I look at the driveway.😁


----------



## The_Assassin (Oct 17, 2021)

Spotted in Joppa, MD yesterday (Monday 12/20) on Joppa Farm Rd and Pulaski Highway. White SEL-P R line with a euro tag that said “HART.” I honked and he returned a thumbs up. 

Much better than the “damn, the new Jetta is huge” I got the previous week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

I saw another black SEL Arteon back in November. All of places, the guy was trying to find a spot inside the VA parking garage out in Durham, NC. I wasn’t able to talk to the guy, he was two cars in front of me.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I ended up right behind a dark blue prefacelift SE in a Burger King drive through of all places, lol. Old lady driving it. Twin Cities suburbs.


----------



## Keith_Bettencourt (May 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, new to the club as I just picked up a '21 SE 4 motion R line a couple weeks ago. I had a Subaru cross trek hybrid previously that was in an accident a month ago and totaled (everyone is fine). Hadn't heard of the Arteon prior to shopping for a new car and was in the dealership originally looking at the ID4. Really glad I test drove the Arteon and decided to go with it. VW's 0% for 72 months financing made the choice easy also. 

I've been looking for other Arteons in the wild also, haven't seen one yet..... My time will come...


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

Keith_Bettencourt said:


> Hello everyone, new to the club as I just picked up a '21 SE 4 motion R line a couple weeks ago. I had a Subaru cross trek hybrid previously that was in an accident a month ago and totaled (everyone is fine). Hadn't heard of the Arteon prior to shopping for a new car and was in the dealership originally looking at the ID4. Really glad I test drove the Arteon and decided to go with it. VW's 0% for 72 months financing made the choice easy also.
> 
> I've been looking for other Arteons in the wild also, haven't seen one yet..... My time will come...
> View attachment 142495


It depends on where you are. I live in the Chicago area and pass through downtown everyday. I saw probably 3-4 times during the past 3 months.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I was spotted in the wild and they sent me the picture on Facebook messenger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I was spotted in the wild and they sent me the picture on Facebook messenger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking clean and sexy there Shawn especially with them IQ tails! Meanwhile the rest of us are still salt covered.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

I was shocked this weekend, I saw another white Arteon in Cary, NC. Not sure what year but we definitely saw each other. That’s four Artys that I know of in and around the Triangle area.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Saw one yesterday in Ft. Lauderdale on I-95N. It was a white one SEL P.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Saw one Saturday coming up behind me hot on the Goethals in NJ. He slowed down we exchanged pleasantries and he sped off.


----------



## Gregg702 (Jul 3, 2016)

I saw 2 this week. One in the parking garage at Red Rock Casino, the other in the lot of the Summerlin Mall.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I've seen a black Arteon at the parking lot of the Green Cay Wetlands and Wakodahatchee Wetlands in Boynton Beach two weekends in a row - I go there often for wildlife photography and I've never seen an Arteon there until the last few weeks. I also passed a grey one on Military Trail in Boca Raton a few days ago, and gave a thumbs up in passing.


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

I saw one black, one silver and one red on the campus of University of Chicago during the past few months


----------



## clen23 (Jun 9, 2021)

ive been seeing quite a few out here in san diego. pyrite silver, black, and urano grey mostly


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Saw another one two days ago in Tampa and then another one driving in Ft Lauderdale yesterday. Funny how all of a sudden I’m beginning to see them out and about.


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in LA, land of cars, and haven't seen a single one. I kind of like being the only one in the city with one.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Had one following me, heading home from work.
Looks like a Tiguan wanted to join 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

My rear dashcam caught this white 21 SEL following me. Don't see these in Kansas much.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

I saw two today in Tucson: one was that non metallic grey, and the other was blue. Both were coming from the opposite direction.


----------



## Gregg702 (Jul 3, 2016)

emdnrteonPTK said:


> I saw two today in Tucson: one was that non metallic grey, and the other was blue. Both were coming from the opposite direction.


Urano Grey and Lapiz Blue.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Saw not one, but two Arteons in Spokane, WA today. A white non R-line parked at a house on Waikiki Rd, and an Atlantic Blue non R-line headed north on Maple. 

First time I’ve seen any Arty in this city that’s not mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw a white Arteon parked in NE Philly near a local park I go to. Had some really nice silver thin spoked rims. They were either 19s and 20s. Wish I grabbed a picture but I think it's the only one near my neck of the woods.


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Been seeing more lately. Not so much new. Guessing they're getting traction on the 2nd hand market as I'm noticing Carvana vanity plates, CPO plates, etc


----------



## CDNjetta (Jun 9, 2013)

Arteon is a rare bird indeed, in all the years its been available, I've seen maybe 5 - and thats living in a region of 2.5 million people. Had it been available with a manual, I would have bought one.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I live in a metro area as well and am a real car watcher. I see Alfa Romeos weeks apart but I haven't seen an Arteon in at least 6 months. 🤔


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

KCJeep said:


> I live in a metro area as well and am a real car watcher. I see Alfa Romeos weeks apart but I haven't seen an Arteon in at least 6 months. 🤔


Funny, the Gulia is the rare bird here (love that car, and actually thought about getting it compared to the Arteon), but since we have a larger VW dealer nearby, I’m starting to see them about once a month or every other. I know there’s a black and white 19-20 models in my direct area, but all others are happen stance.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Funny, the Gulia is the rare bird here (love that car, and actually thought about getting it compared to the Arteon), but since we have a larger VW dealer nearby, I’m starting to see them about once a month or every other. I know there’s a black and white 19-20 models in my direct area, but all others are happen stance.


Not surprised, I'm in a similar mindset. The two have some common traits both being rare and gorgeous.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

A local friend of mine while on a trip in Colorado yesterday was so excited when he saw what looked like an exotic car from a distance -- perhaps a new version of the A7 he thought -- that he pulled up to it in a parking lot to a take a close-up picture and ... realized that it was the Arteon, same color as on mine he sees all the time back home!


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

While driving back from a family visit to the in-laws for Mother's Day, saw a black or dark gray (might have even been the same as mine) Arteon in Townsend MA.
Going the opposite direction in the center of the town, so didn't have the chance to turn around or get a good look at the driver.


----------



## CDNjetta (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd love to see this Arteon in the wild






Geezus Murphy 😮😍


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

CDNjetta said:


> I'd love to see this Arteon in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the "Big Sur Concept" Arteon and doesn't look that good anymore. It's been groped and fondled so much at car shows that it needs a makeover.


----------



## CDNjetta (Jun 9, 2013)

Copbait said:


> That's the "Big Sur Concept" Arteon and doesn't look that good anymore. It's been groped and fondled so much at car shows that it needs a makeover.


Yeah, did some reading up on it. I find that colour really takes the car to another level - just trying to imagine it on the Shooting Brake with a Marrakesh Brown interior.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

CDNjetta said:


> I'd love to see this Arteon in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it in person last year in Helen, GA. It looked good, but the color seemed to fall a little flat when not under bright lights. I think if someone actually had the car painted with clear coat, it would look damn good.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Two in one week. A red one in Maplewood NJ the other day and just before a white r-line on the 78E in Newark.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Saw another one today in the wild, at the Wegmans here in Wake Forest, NC. Should have gotten a pic but I was hungry lol. Same color as mine, but I believe it was last year’s model. Still cool to see another person who loves our vehicles.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

I've been seeing ones in that different grey color somewhat frequently in Tucson. I'm assuming it's the same car every time as these aren't exactly common.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Saw one yesterday afternoon, looked like a '21, urano gray?Recently acquired since it still had Texas temporary tags on it. This was in Carrollton, TX. If you're on here, welcome to the club! Doesn't get old seeing one on the road, they are so pretty in motion!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

I moved from Chicago to Johnson City,TN last month. It was a surprise that on my 2nd day after moving to JC, I saw two Arteon... JC is a small town. I never even saw more than one Arteon in a single day in Chicago.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

CDNjetta said:


> I'd love to see this Arteon in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth is this?!
Love the brakes, love the colour.... is it VW, or some after market company?


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

T16 said:


> What on earth is this?!
> Love the brakes, love the colour.... is it VW, or some after market company?


Apparently it is the Arteon Big Sur Concept from '21 => Click Me!

Hadn't seen it before and it looks awesome! 🍻


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Closing in only nearly 70k miles today, saw something like my 7th Arteon.
About to take a right turn at an intersection in a small town along the way to the Mass Pike, waited for a car on my left going straight through the intersection, and ... oh, that's a familiar-looking grill, could it be?
Followed immediately behind, but just one lane in each direction, what are the chances of being able to have my third Arteon owner conversation?
Car signals right, and, yes, pulling into a Dunkin Donuts!
(We have those every few miles out here -- seriously.)
I also pull in.
Daughter: "This is sus." (That apparently means some combination of suspicious or suspect.)
Wife: "Can we stop to get coffee for me?"
Pull alongside fellow Arteon, roll down window:
"How you like your Arteon?"
We exchange gushing reviews.
The kicker is, we live in the same small-ish town, and have both owned our Arteons since summer 2019.
Granted almost all my driving is on highways, with very little in town.
But I've seen a white Arteon only once around here, and I'm pretty sure it was instead a driver from Boston.
(We had exchanged timeline details on a Facebook thread similar to this.)


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yea they are rare to see. Saw another Arteon here in Ft. Lauderdale today. 😀


----------



## turbello18 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

Never saw one in the wild, until I bought mine. Now, I see 1-3 a day!


----------



## noname83 (7 mo ago)

Jimbo123 said:


> Never saw one in the wild, until I bought mine. Now, I see 1-3 a day!


Same for me! But it‘s about 1 every other day in NOVA (but I don‘t drive that much).
I‘m currently in Germany and see like 5-10 a day (damn that shooting brake is so beautiful).


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Saw a 2021(?) Silver Arteon in the parking lot of the Q39 BBQ in Overland Park, KS on July 1 while eating lunch there. Great Kansas City BBQ, great to see a fellow owner eating there as well! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

73ch13 said:


> Saw a 2021(?) Silver Arteon in the parking lot of the Q39 BBQ in Overland Park, KS on July 1 while eating lunch there. Great Kansas City BBQ, great to see a fellow owner eating there as well!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Possibly @Jhawkcclux ?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

73ch13 said:


> Saw a 2021(?) Silver Arteon in the parking lot of the Q39 BBQ in Overland Park, KS on July 1 while eating lunch there. Great Kansas City BBQ, great to see a fellow owner eating there as well!





snobrdrdan said:


> Possibly @Jhawkcclux ?


Oh definitely I bet it was him. Q39 is pretty awesome but man it's expensive.


----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Oh definitely I bet it was him. Q39 is pretty awesome but man it's expensive.


The Mr. Burns sandwich was great! And I wasn't paying! 

Should've made more of an effort and walked back in to see who owned it and maybe met someone from here in person.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Ha. Wasn’t me. Love q 39, but wasn’t there. Now I’m curious, who the hell was it. Haven’t seen a silver in KC ever. Know they’re here, but never see any


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Dan!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Copbait said:


> Oh definitely I bet it was him. Q39 is pretty awesome* but man it's expensive*.


He's loaded....so it definitely would've been him


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Saw another in Ft Lauderdale today. Blue. It was a 2019 or 2020.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightning strikes twice. Saw another one driving down I-75 this morning in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Between Boca Raton and Coral Springs (home and work), I'm at the point where I've seen enough to notice each one, but not really count anymore. Since many are the same color, I can't know whether I'm seeing the same ones often or new ones, but I'm probably over 20 sightings now. Mostly black - probably 1/2 of all sightings...2 red, 3 blue, 2 grey, 2 silver, and 4 white. The 3 blue were all 21+ models, the reds were split between -21 and 21+. Blacks lean more towards -21 but some of each. Most recent was 2 days ago, a black one entering Sawgrass Parkway at the north entrance - I passed as he was driving a bit more conservatively than I was.

Outside of my hometown area, I've never spotted an Arteon - trips to Orlando regularly, trips to Tampa, Port Charlotte, and once to N. Georgia. No Arteons during the trip or at the locations. S. Florida is a big VW market, so it's more likely to see any of the 'rarer' models down here (I see Golf Rs twice a week, and ID4s are daily sightings).

Happy to say I have still, in 3 1/4 years, never spotted another Kurkuma yellow model! So glad I went through the effort to get one for the very shortened '19 model year when they made it, and even then, so few were actually shipped to the U.S. With 20 and up not offering the color, it's probably the rarest version now.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Passed a black one driven by a female yesterday. SE probably 19. First one I've seen in many months. Was going to give a thumbs up but driver was oblivious.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

zackiedawg said:


> Between Boca Raton and Coral Springs (home and work), I'm at the point where I've seen enough to notice each one, but not really count anymore. Since many are the same color, I can't know whether I'm seeing the same ones often or new ones, but I'm probably over 20 sightings now. Mostly black - probably 1/2 of all sightings...2 red, 3 blue, 2 grey, 2 silver, and 4 white. The 3 blue were all 21+ models, the reds were split between -21 and 21+. Blacks lean more towards -21 but some of each. Most recent was 2 days ago, a black one entering Sawgrass Parkway at the north entrance - I passed as he was driving a bit more conservatively than I was.
> 
> Outside of my hometown area, I've never spotted an Arteon - trips to Orlando regularly, trips to Tampa, Port Charlotte, and once to N. Georgia. No Arteons during the trip or at the locations. S. Florida is a big VW market, so it's more likely to see any of the 'rarer' models down here (I see Golf Rs twice a week, and ID4s are daily sightings).
> 
> Happy to say I have still, in 3 1/4 years, never spotted another Kurkuma yellow model! So glad I went through the effort to get one for the very shortened '19 model year when they made it, and even then, so few were actually shipped to the U.S. With 20 and up not offering the color, it's probably the rarest version now.


There are a good number of them in Orlando. I see one about once a week but it is in my travels to and from work during rush hour traffic. Usually highway and a few times downtown.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Funny, I was I Orlando for the day, and I saw a white 2020 jump on the 528 in Orlando.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I probably don't spend enough time up there - I'm usually in Orlando 4-5 times a year on Disney trips, with some excursions into Orlando while there. I spend more of the time in the Disney area or on property. My car seems to still be strange enough that the Disney valets often ask me what it is, even 3+ years later, so I don't think they've seen too many, and they see almost all cars at some point!


----------



## Todnel46 (9 mo ago)

wow. the silver looks pretty good. i might have gone with that color for my 22P


----------

